# What is your sales pitch?



## msf (Jan 28, 2009)

I thought it would be interesting to see how all the pro's here do their sales pitch to their portrait customers.

So please post a detailed summary of how you do yours.


----------



## msf (Jan 28, 2009)

I offer location photography so I will have to go back to the client&#8217;s house after a day to show them the proofs.

   I will arrive at the client&#8217;s house after a couple of days, giving me time to work on the images and schedule a good time for both of us.  I bring a laptop computer with the proofs stored on it to show the client.  These are full size so if they ask to zoom in I can.  I also bring three copies of a custom order form.  On each sheet, there are 5 thumbnail pictures of the proofs, and columns for each sheet/unit I offer, and options for black and white, sepia, selective color, custom text, borders, etc.

   Currently I offer prints by the sheet/unit, so what ever fits on an 8x10.  I&#8217;m not sure if this is the best way to go because clients usually complain that they want different poses on a single sheet, but I try to discourage this by saying it makes the ordering process simpler, and as a side effect, it probably makes them order more prints.

   *arrives at the clients house*

   Hello, I hope you have been good since we last spoke.

   Perhaps some small talk.

   This is how my sales pitch works.  There are 3 sections to it, and just so you know, I do not believe in pressure selling.

   Section 1 &#8211; showing the pictures

   I will show them the pictures on the computer, and find out which ones they like enough to order prints of.  And I keep a mental note of which ones they really love.  I&#8217;m playing with the idea of just printing off 5x7 proofs of each one and show that in a portfolio book of its own.

   Section 2a &#8211; large print/canvas

   I will ask them if they are interested in a large print or canvas for their living room or bedroom wall, and then show them an example of a 10x13 canvas.  Then if they are interested I would go into further detail and ask them what size they want, perhaps even measure the wall for them to see what the largest possible print/canvas would be good for it.

   Section 2b &#8211; friends and family prints

   Round 1
   I explain that we will go through the pictures 3 times.  The first time is a rough draft to see who they would like to give a print to.  Parents, grandparents, aunts/uncles, cousins, friends of the family, the mail man.    I will make notes on a piece of paper.

   Round 2
   The 2nd time through, I will try to help them decide if they want to give that person a 10x13, 8x10, 5x7, or a 4x5.

   I will then take out a portfolio that has examples of the sheet units.  First page shows an 8x10, 2nd shows (2) 5x7&#8217;s, next page shows a 5x7, and 9 small wallets, so forth.

   Then I will go through the numbers and show them the possible sheet combinations and arrange each proof into sheets.  So if they wanted to give an 8x10, three 5x7&#8217;s and a 4x5 of proof 002 then I would recommend getting an 8x10 unit, (2) 5x7 unit, either a (2) 5x7 unit or a 5x7 and wallets unit, and a (4) 4x5&#8217;s unit.  If they complain enough about the extra prints, I may combine different poses on a single sheet to merge the 5x5 and 4x5 units.  Then present them the total number of sheets they need to meet their giving requirements.  Say out of 10 proofs, they need 15 units.

   I will then show them my prices.  I don&#8217;t really have packages, just number of prints.  The more they buy, the cheaper it becomes for them per print.  So on the computer I will use a PowerPoint slide show starting with my top package.  Currently I show how much they pay per print as well.  And have a graphic of all the prints on the screen.  Then I will slide down to the number of sheets they require and I will show them how much per print it is and how much it will cost to buy 15 units, and then I read their reaction to the price.  If they don&#8217;t react like its expensive, then I may ask them if they would like more pictures just incase they want to give someone a picture out of the blue.

   Round 3
   If they find it expensive I may ask them what price range they were expecting to spend.  Then I will explain this next part will be a balance of how much they want to spend, and how many pictures they want to receive.  If they indicate that they want to reduce the units, I will go through the pictures another time, and help them eliminate sheets until they reach the point they are ok with.  I don&#8217;t pressure them into buying more than they are comfortable spending.  I want them to be happy with the purchase, and I want them to think highly of my business since a lot of my business comes from referrals.

   Section 2c.
   And now I show them possible options for their pictures.  I open that portfolio and go to the photoshop section.  I will show them an example of a custom black and white print, sepia print, selective color print, prints with custom text, and borders.  I explain that this is a one time charge per proof.  I also show them the difference between a custom black and white print, and a amateurish desaturation black and white print they would get from a kiosk.  And if they are interested, I will ask which of the selected prints they have ordered they would like to be black and white, etc.  And possibly try to get them to order an extra sheet or two in the process.

   Then I would give and show them paper options.  Lustre, Glossy and Metallic.  Metallic does cost extra compared to the other 2, so I will have to adjust the above price.

   Section 2d.
   And finally I ask them if they are interested in any additional non print related products.  Mouse pads, coffee mugs, etc.  Then flip to the portfolio that has photos of these products.

   Section 3
   Then I will finish up the order form, and duplicate it for myself and have them sign my copy of it.

   I then explain that I don&#8217;t order the large prints or canvases just yet.  I will receive an extra 5x7 of that print, and when I deliver the prints, I will have them sign off on that print, saying the composition, color and everything meets their satisfaction.  This way I make sure they will be happy with the canvas, because otherwise, that&#8217;s a very expensive reorder.

   I then take payment for the entire order.  I accept cash, money order, personal check, or credit card payment via paypal.  If they are unable to pay for the order at the time, I will take what they are willing to pay at the moment, and then receive the rest at a later date, with the understanding that nothing gets ordered until the payment is made in full.  Depending on how long it takes for them to pay the balance, I may go ahead and get the canvas proof so they can go ahead and sign off on it.

   And I will write up a receipt for the amount paid, and indicate a balance remaining if there is one.

   And finally, if I believe everything went great, and the customer is really satisfied with their experience, I may ask them for a testimonial to be used on my website.  I ask the client to sign a model release before any pictures are taken, but don&#8217;t force them to.  If they didn&#8217;t sign it before, I may ask them again, especially if they agree to a testimonial.  

   Plus I give them some referral cards that offer them 10% of print orders from the person they refer, or 20% credit of print orders from the person they referred to be applied to a future print order of their own.

   Review
   I&#8217;m sure there are better ways to do this, but this is how I currently do it.  I realize I could probably do it all either by computer, or all by paper/portfolio&#8217;s.  I&#8217;m not sure that paypal is the best tool to use, and I have heard bad stories about how people have been had by paypal.  Google checkout is something I'm thinking about as well.

   How do you all accept payments by credit card?


----------



## raider (Jan 28, 2009)

wow - too much work


----------



## msf (Jan 28, 2009)

raider said:


> wow - too much work



Not really, takes maybe 10 minutes, less if you rush through it, more if they cant make up their mind.

Whats your method of selling?


----------

